# Vanilla Mafia [GM WIN]



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 1, 2014)

As night fell over Mafia Town, something sinister was brewing. Unaware of what was to come, the townspeople each climbed into their beds, and fell sound asleep.

*The first night has begun. 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

An hour or so after sunrise, eight of the villagers made their way into the town square. The remaining two were soon found dead in their homes, each lying in a crimson puddle. Just as the shock of this discovery began to paralyze the town with fear, the Venerable Mayor appeared before the crowd.

The Mayor - who I will refer to as "VM" from now on in the interest of brevity - announced to the town that he would not tolerate such crimes in his peaceful community, and would render swift judgment upon the persons responsible.

*Mai is dead. She was innocent.*
*Wargle is dead. She was innocent.*

*You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Uh, yikes? Two deaths on night zero? Sheesh.

So... what now?


----------



## Zexion (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Aye, DA, yikes.

However low the odds, the first though in my head was lovers. With this being Vanilla Mafia, it might actually not have that low of odds of having lovers in the game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Ouch. I guess they could've been lovers, but — VM, does the flavor text in this game indicate anything, or is it just fluff?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Well there aren't too many other ways they could've both died the same way. Unless there was a mafia kill and a vig kill the same night? idk.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

I highly doubt it was vigkill, I mean there's absolutely no reason to go firing off randomly when you're very likely to just snipe another townie. I think we can assume these were lovers? Or perhaps healer clash, but it's simplest to assume that they were lovers.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

VM faced the crowd. "So have you decided who I should execute?" he asked them.

His question was met only with blank stares. 

"I see..." he murmured, "Well, in that case, let's give it one more day and see what we can figure out."

*No one was lynched. 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

When everyone woke up the next morning, they filed into the town square like they had done the previous day. This time, however, their numbers were even fewer.

VM counted the villagers and then let out an exasperated sigh. "Search the house of Flora." he commanded them.

Sure enough, when they got there, they found yet another bloody scene. Flora's body was lying dead on her living room floor.

*Flora is dead. She was innocent.
You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Right uhm. There are probably 3 mafia or so in a game like this? Anyone got information? We're rather close to being matched.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

OK, we really need to lynch a mafia today or we won't be doing terribly well! I don't really have any info, though. It's also entirely plausible that the inspector is dead so :/ I wouldn't count on it. Hmm.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Okay, since only one died tonight Mai and Wargle were _probably_ Lovers.
I hope the Inspector is still alive, and has some leads, or else this is gonna be a quick game.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

With only three deaths, there is a good chance the inspector is alive too. It's pretty much an even chance they are or aren't. 

 I got nothing though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Time is up.

*No one was lynched. 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Once more, the townspeople filed into the town square. Once more, they were a person short. Tailsy had suffered the same fate as many of her unfortunate peers. 

VM simply frowned, and with a wave of his hand, announced, "This very well may be your last chance. The time has come for you to make a choice. Choose wisely."

*Tailsy is dead. She was innocent. 
You have 24 hours for discussion. *


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Hm. I guess there's only two Mafia then.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Actually, the way VM says it makes it sound like there are three. Some GMs have mafia win when they outnumber, not match, innocents.
So uh. Since no-one came forward with info yesterday, I'm assuming no-one has any. So we're probably best off randlynching today? We have pretty good odds of hitting a mafia member. Unless someone has something to say now?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

The flavor makes it sound like we can't abstain, so. 

I agree, a randlynch would be pretty probable to kill a mafia. It'll screw us over if we guess wrong, though. So who gets the noose?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Me. *Zero Moment. *

 I'm just throwing it out there. Better to have picked someone than have a random lynch. 

 Thing is, if there are three mafia, and three innocents in turn... sigh. Especially with inactivity being an issue... the chances are low of getting a mafia lynch unless an inspector comes forward. And I'm just sitting over here, useless.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

*DarkAura* since she hasn't posted since Day 1.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

I suppose *DarkAura* makes sense, due to the inactivity. I'll leave my vote there, unless he comes to defend himself.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

*Time has been extended 24 hours.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*



RespectTheBlade said:


> I suppose *DarkAura* makes sense, due to the inactivity. I'll leave my vote there, unless he comes to defend himself.


*she
*herself

That's a really idiotic line of reasoning, to be honest. >:c There have been deaths every night, so you believe that I, someone who's been generally inactive, to be the one making kills. And you'd be right.

I'm the vigilante, and I was responsible for the deaths of Mai and Flora. Wargle and Tailsy, though, have to have been mafia-killed. Yes, killing two innocents during the first two nights is really reckless, but this is _vanilla_ mafia. The only roles that influence the night itself are inspector, doctor, and mafia, typically, and I'll be damned if this game stays as boring as it would've been.

*Zero Moment*, solely out of self-preservation. And even if I do survive the day, I've got a gut feeling I'll survive the night. In a game like this, a gut feeling is vital.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Aha, there's the Mafia.
Bold claim, saying you're a reckless vig. But there ain't room for two in this town - and even if there was, I'd say that 'gut feeling' would be pretty damning.
My vote stays.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*



DarkAura said:


> There have been deaths every night, so you believe that I, someone who's been generally inactive, to be the one making kills. And you'd be right.
> 
> And even if I do survive the day, I've got a gut feeling I'll survive the night.


The gut feeling on surviving the night seems odd to me, DA. The Mafia knowing you are a Vig would single you out.

Voting *DarkAura* because gut instincts.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*



Zero Moment said:


> Aha, there's the Mafia.
> Bold claim, saying you're a reckless vig. But there ain't room for two in this town - and even if there was, I'd say that 'gut feeling' would be pretty damning.
> My vote stays.


Pardon? Are you implying that _you're_ the vigilante? I _hiiighly_ doubt that. This game is much too small for that. So that leads me to believe that _you_ are one of the mafia members. 

And why else would I make such a bold claim if it wasn't the truth? I'm the vig who wants to bring some chaos in this type of game. That's the whole truth. If you don't want to believe me, fine. You're just setting yourself up for a mafia win that I kind of helped cause. 

I wanted to spice this game up, and see? I've done just that. My work here's done.

You know what? *DarkAura*. Enjoy your win, mafia~♪


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

And then DA was Alien.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*



DarkAura said:


> *she
> *herself
> 
> That's a really idiotic line of reasoning, to be honest. >:c There have been deaths every night, so you believe that I, someone who's been generally inactive, to be the one making kills. And you'd be right.
> ...


*Dark Aura*

 Because I'm the vig. 

I've been holding my actions this entire game. Hence why I feel useless.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*



Phantom said:


> *Dark Aura*
> 
> Because I'm the vig.
> 
> I've been holding my actions this entire game. Hence why I feel useless.


Also, if the doctor is alive... heals please, because I'm a giant target now. 

 I may make a kill action tonight. But yeah, I'm the vigilante, I've been instructing to hold my action for fear of targeting an innocent. If I get heals luckily I will be able to hit a mafia member tonight and then we can lynch one more tomorrow, if there are three that is.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Either this is the vig edition of the Everyone Is Secretly A Terrorist Mafia, or there's some serious fakeclaiming going on.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

No fakeclaiming over here. I'm the legit vig. And not a stupid one. 

 Anywho, sticking with *DarkAura*. I doubt she's alien, there've been too many deaths for that and besides, it's just her trying to save her ass.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

The townspeople discussed their options, and reached a consensus. When they told VM who they thought was guilty, he pulled a revolver from his coat pocket, and without hesitation, shot DarkAura in the head.

Further investigation proved she had no ties to any criminal organization. 

*DarkAura is dead. She was innocent. 
24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

After the previous day's execution, an even bloodier night followed. Three of the remaining townspeople were shot dead, leaving only RespectTheBlade and Zexion alive. Was this the end? Not quite.

*blazheirio889 is dead. She was innocent.
Zero Moment is dead. He was innocent.
Phantom is dead. She was innocent.

You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Well, frankly, I'm confused as to how this is going to play out. There's two of us left, we'll obviously vote for each other, and then I assume one of us will die tomorrow night. 

Unless, VM, there's a twist? 

I have a bad feeling that voting right now would result in something less than ideal, so I'll leave it to Zexion to explain.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Holy mother of god... *removes sunglasses*

This is scary. I can explain Zero Moment's death. I am the true vigilante, and went with the bandwagon on DarkAura after she claimed, knowing my role. After Zero Moment and Phantom both claimed Vig too, I decided to off one of them. Zero Moment became my target for my vig kill. I however can't explain Phantom and blazhy's death.

I know that I am innocent, which honestly makes me believe that you are Mafia, RtB. I'm scared in all honesty.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Whoa, whoa wait. I'm the vig. I was playing reserved up until last night, when the tri-claim of my role led me to believe that Zero Moment was fairly suspicious. And I sent in his kill order. 

So, sorry to say, zexion, but _you're_ the mafia. And I'm sticking to that. 

Unless, of course... This wouldn't be Vigilante Mafia we're playing, would it, VM?


----------



## Zexion (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*



RespectTheBlade said:


> Unless, of course... This wouldn't be Vigilante Mafia we're playing, would it, VM?


Vigilante Mafia... Initials VM...

Mother of god, once more... *replaces sunglasses just to remove them again*

VM has given us not VM (Vanilla Mafia) but VM (Vigilante Mafia)...


*RespectTheBlade*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Well this obviously isn't getting us anywhere. 

*Zexion*. Looks like we'll have to finish this tonight.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Likely to end in both of us dead, if you are telling the truth about being a Vigilante.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Well, not to give too much away, but depending on your actions, it's possible that either: a) one of you will win, b) both of you will win, or c) both of you will lose.

Think carefully about this.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Gentleman's Agreement, RtB? Neither of us attack the other tonight and we see how it plays out. If nothing happens, go all out the next night?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

... 

agreed.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

The two remaining townspeople shook hands and left the town square. VM grumbled something to himself and then departed for his place of residence, a large Victorian mansion.

*No one was lynched. 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

A storm ravaged the town that night. While an incessant deluge of rain soaked the town square, thunder cracked in the distance. VM trudged his way down to the square as his rain jacket flapped in the wind. He stopped in front of a dark figure slumped on the ground. Lying next to it was a revolver, shining faintly in the dim light of the street lamps. VM crouched down to retrieve the weapon, and after wiping it dry, placed it in his jacket pocket. He stood up and walked about twenty feet before crouching down and repeating the same procedure with an identical revolver. The downpour has washed away any trace of blood from the scene. VM picked himself up and let out a sigh. There was no longer any reason for him to stay in this town. In the morning, he would leave for a new town, bringing his collection of guns with him. As long as the villainous miscreant had a new town to corrupt, the cycle of deceit and betrayal would continue to repeat itself.

*RespectTheBlade is dead. He was innocent.
Zexion is dead. He was innocent.

The GM wins.*



Spoiler: ROLES



Everyone was *VIGILANTE*.





Spoiler: ACTIONS



N0:
DarkAura kills Mai.
Tailsy kills Wargle.

D1:
No one is lynched.

N1:
DarkAura kills Flora.

D2:
No one is lynched.

N2:
Zexion kills Tailsy.
Zero Moment kills Tailsy.

D3:
DarkAura is lynched.

N3:
Phantom kills blazheirio889.
Zexion kills Zero Moment.
RespectTheBlade kills Zero Moment.
Zero Moment kills Phantom.

D4:
No one is lynched.

N4:
Zexion kills RespectTheBlade.
RespectTheBlade kills Zexion.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

I KNEW I SHOULDN'T HAVE TRUSTED RTB! Good thing he didn't trust me either xD.

Good Game Viggies. That was odd, VM, but really fun. Had me confused for the most part after all the vig claims and not believing them.

Fun game, though xD


----------



## Mai (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

So frustrated that I died night one! ... DarkAura, really?

Really, vigilante mafia was a completely expectable twist once people started claiming... I don't really see how it was such of a surprise this way? Especially for the vigs that actually knew they killed people. But that might be because I'd already thought of the idea, albeit vaguely.

Siiigh. But fun game to watch, regardless! I'd say let's do it again, but something like this really has to be a surprise, I suppose.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Well, I predicted the twist! Though of course by the time I did there wasn't much that could be done. So there was a mafia faction, I assume? Fun game regardless, and an interesting one at that.

Also, Zexion, good game. Was hoping you _would_ trust me, but I guess it worked out? Maybe?


----------



## Zexion (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*



RespectTheBlade said:


> Also, Zexion, good game. Was hoping you _would_ trust me, but I guess it worked out? Maybe?


I had the worst feeling that I was going to be wrong by sending in the action and you believing me and not attacking which would have made me feel reaaaaally bad. It worked out for the best, in my opinion. Neither can live while the other survives, right? Though, in that case, we both died and the best happened. though you shoulda trusted me >:33


----------



## Flora (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

HAHAHAHAHA WHAT

poor darkaura's vig claim was just ill-fated, man


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

Called it. Fun game, at the end.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Vanilla Mafia*

I was sitting outside watching this game. It was very amusing.


----------



## M&F (Jun 12, 2014)

If they were all innocent then technically they won the game on N0.

_You lose, VM._


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 12, 2014)

In case you were wondering, the game would have ended if:

1) One vigilante remains
2) All players are dead
3) The town lynches the GM

I was fully expecting number three would happen after everyone started claiming, but I guess I was wrong.


----------

